# Got to hot, need advice



## donaltman3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Welp i put 12 blocks of cheese on as I have done in the  past, but something was different. I used a  smoke tube in my mes that was not plugged in.  It
must have got too much air and the chips must have ignited and heat climbed.  One row farther away from the tube didn’t melt but was done perfectly.   The other 2 rows melted  and sagged through the rack. I pulled them out and put into plastic Tupperware,  tried to press  back into a shape.
  Is there anyway to save it?  It seemed very oily.   It was pepper jack and sharp new york cheddar.   What can I use previously meted cheese for?  Is it useable?  Could it be remelted more consistently and re-formed into a block?   Thanks these were Christmas presents and cost a decent amount of money. I’ve never had this happen before !


----------



## old sarge (Dec 10, 2019)

Save for fondue? mac and cheese?  I really don't know what else you could do with it.


----------



## donaltman3 (Dec 10, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Save for fondue? mac and cheese?  I really don't know what else you could do with it.


Will it re melt and be like it was melted the first time?   I’m not opposed to smokey mac and cheese


----------



## old sarge (Dec 10, 2019)

I really don't know .  But making the sauce is relatively inexpensive as is a box of elbows.   The only way to know is to give it a shot.  Good luck!


----------



## h8that4u (Dec 10, 2019)

Could you cut the "melted" part off, save for personal use, and slice the formed piece that is left for gifts? Not the best answer but just a thought.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm not sure if it is salvageable for anything once it separates and then cooled.  That's why you use a flour roux when making Mac and Cheese.  A binder such as flour captures the fats and caseins (protein) and keeps it smooth.
You will have to start over for your gifts.  Hopefully the MES users will step up for some advice on preventing the overheating of your cold smoke.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 10, 2019)

Convert all the melted ones into smoked cheese spread. Pack that up in decorative tubs and gift away.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

Food Processor Cheese Spread, Pimento Cheese, Cheese Balls or Logs. 
For Mac n Cheese, make a Cheese Sauce. Roux Thickened Milk, 50% Processed American Cheese and 50% your melted Smoked Cheese. The Roux and Sodium Citrate in the processed cheese will help make a Smooth, Creamy Sauce. DO NOT let the sauce come to a Boil once you add your Cheese. This is for a Stove Top Mac n Cheese or pour in a Baking Dish and Broil to Crisp and Brown the top. Any Baking that heats all the sauce until it bubbles, will cause the sauce to break. You will get Mac and Greasy Curds....JJ


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2019)

Ouch! That is why with even cold smoking I'm watching the temp inside both my mailbox and smoker. Never know. Sounds like Jimmy has you well covered with ideas to use it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 11, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Ouch! That is why with even cold smoking I'm watching the temp inside both my mailbox and smoker. Never know. Sounds like Jimmy has you well covered with ideas to use it.




Yep.  
I monitor the chamber temp with my remote therm, set a high temp alarm, and still do visual checks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

Almost forgot...For the Cheese Sauce, that's 1 Heaping Tbs Flour and 1Tbs Butter, cooked, for each Cup of Milk. 3 Cups Milk plus 8oz of Cheese is enough for 1 Pound of Pasta. Add S&P to taste...JJ


----------



## donaltman3 (Dec 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Almost forgot...For the Cheese Sauce, that's 1 Heaping Tbs Flour and 1Tbs Butter, cooked, for each Cup of Milk. 3 Cups Milk plus 8oz of Cheese is enough for 1 Pound of Pasta. Add S&P to taste...JJ





SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yep.
> I monitor the chamber temp with my remote therm, set a high temp alarm, and still do visual checks.


Got caught up on the phone and when i went to go look it was too late.  Very windy and I guess it just made it through the chip tube and caused it to reignite.     I usually set up a remote temp sensor but failed to do so.  I’ve done it so much without any trouble I got a little too relaxed and it got me.


----------



## donaltman3 (Dec 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Food Processor Cheese Spread, Pimento Cheese, Cheese Balls or Logs.
> For Mac n Cheese, make a Cheese Sauce. Roux Thickened Milk, 50% Processed American Cheese and 50% your melted Smoked Cheese. The Roux and Sodium Citrate in the processed cheese will help make a Smooth, Creamy Sauce. DO NOT let the sauce come to a Boil once you add your Cheese. This is for a Stove Top Mac n Cheese or pour in a Baking Dish and Broil to Crisp and Brown the top. Any Baking that heats all the sauce until it bubbles, will cause the sauce to break. You will get Mac and Greasy Curds....JJ


I’d like to do cheese balls or the pimento spread. thanks for the idea


----------



## donaltman3 (Dec 12, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> I’d like to do cheese balls or the pimento spread. thanks for the idea


Cheese balls for the win!  Wowza I managed to turn a lemon into lemonade!  Truley thought the cheese was a goner, so glad I didn’t toss it and instead came here for some advice.     I took the food processor out and combined a few recipes to make own.

Here is what I did:

The  equivalent to one bar of smoked cheese
1/2 bar of cream cheese
2 table spoons sour cream
1 cap full of hickory liquid smoke
1 table spoon of dried chives
1/4 teaspoon dried garlic 
dash of black pepper
dash of paprika for color after the ball is made

Grate cheese in food processor until very fine crumbles.  Add cream cheese a spoon full at a time.  Add remaining ingredients and pulse until it looks like an even consistency.   Remove and roll into a ball with your hands and sprinkle  with paprika.


----------

